# Copying Files FROM Nexus TO Computer #HASSLE



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't backed up my music in foreverrrr, and it's usually not a problem but no matter what I do, I can't seem to copy my music folder from my galaxy nexus to a folder on my desktop. Anyone have any alternative solutions?

I've tried changing the cable 3 times, restarting my computer, using my external hard drive and nothing works.

*Edit*: It's not that it "won't work," it just won't start the actual moving of the files...
*Edit 2*: Apparently I'm going to have to do it in small folder groups...fml


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

1) plug phone in with debugging on
1a) use the command line with adb
2) adb pull /sdcard/Music/ some-pc-folder-name
3) wait a bit for it to finish 

Probably taking forever because I'm guessing you have a ton of music files. Drawback of MTP. They'll start copying right away though with adb pull.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Idk why I didn't think of that to be honest. This 32gb limit is killing me


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

You can also use an app called Wifi File Explorer. Just stay the app, type an IP address into your browser & download the files you want.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

housry23 said:


> You can also use an app called Wifi File Explorer. Just stay the app, type an IP address into your browser & download the files you want.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is that anything like Airdroid?


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

This has been on my pc since nexus one days, push, pull, install, reboot, copy, delete, and many more things highly recomend it.

http://tinyurl.com/35amsst

G NEXUS


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

That worked like a CHARM, thank you


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

If you want to do it the old fashioned way, drag and drop, I've figured out it only likes to move stuff in small chunks. If you go over a certain size is when it stalls out like that. Although, I've just been too impatient to let it sit and see if it starts copying after a while.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

fcisco13 said:


> This has been on my pc since nexus one days, push, pull, install, reboot, copy, delete, and many more things highly recomend it.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/35amsst
> 
> G NEXUS


Sweeeeet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Sweeeeet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Super Sweet!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i <3 unlimited data a google music


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I prefer MOG, but that's beside the point.

Anyway, MTP is kind of screwy and doesn't have great support. So if don't have some kind of aversion to using a command line, the "adb pull" command will become your best friend ("adb push" too)


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> i <3 unlimited data a google music


Me too, and LTE is a big plus too. I've been in LA for my lady's 21st and theres no buffering as long as i have the 4g logo even.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> This has been on my pc since nexus one days, push, pull, install, reboot, copy, delete, and many more things highly recomend it.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/35amsst
> 
> G NEXUS


God why hasn't anyone told me bout this I need this forbmy transformer prime

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> This has been on my pc since nexus one days, push, pull, install, reboot, copy, delete, and many more things highly recomend it.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/35amsst
> 
> G NEXUS


Thanks for this one! I haven't booted into Windows for a few weeks, but when I do, I will def install this. This would be a great program to have for Ubuntu and Linux Mint since MTP doesn't really work. I finally got it working in Ubuntu 12.04, but it took a couple day of scouring the net and trying out different guides. This would really make a huge difference in Ubuntu.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

fcisco13 said:


> This has been on my pc since nexus one days, push, pull, install, reboot, copy, delete, and many more things highly recomend it.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/35amsst
> 
> G NEXUS


This is pretty nice. Like it.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Qtadb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> This has been on my pc since nexus one days, push, pull, install, reboot, copy, delete, and many more things highly recomend it.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/35amsst
> 
> G NEXUS


Slick program, thanks!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

You could pull your entire sdcard with

adb pull /sdcard/. ~/backupGNex_date/.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Between Google music and dropbox I seldom if ever keep music on the phone.
I would have thought windoors would be more friendly than Linux. Not an issue for me with *nix

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

MikereDD said:


> Between Google music and dropbox I seldom if ever keep music on the phone.
> I would have thought windoors would be more friendly than Linux. Not an issue for me with *nix
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I keep music on my sd because I can't deal with streaming, not until our batteries can handle it. When I'm at the gym I get maybeee 1-2 bars of 4G and that's on a good day.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I keep music on my sd because I can't deal with streaming, not until our batteries can handle it. When I'm at the gym I get maybeee 1-2 bars of 4G and that's on a good day.


I'm sorry but I just don't see a huge battery hit while streaming. Never use local music anymore.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> I'm sorry but I just don't see a huge battery hit while streaming. Never use local music anymore.


For me it's, 1 hour and 30 mins:

PowerAMP: 5-10% drain

(This is 2ish months ago)
Streaming: 15-20% drain


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I use AirDroid for transferring files. Quick & easy. I can't remember the last time I had to connect my phone to my computer with a cord.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> For me it's, 1 hour and 30 mins:
> 
> PowerAMP: 5-10% drain
> 
> ...


Streaming for me was annoying due to 3G for me. Also I too noticed a bit worse battery for me versus having my music on my phone. Plus I LOVE the CM9 music app!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I use AirDroid for transferring files. Quick & easy. I can't remember the last time I had to connect my phone to my computer with a cord.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Lately I've been using dropbox. Idk why but I'll just drag over, leave my computer on and export to my sd later

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Lately I've been using dropbox. Idk why but I'll just drag over, leave my computer on and export to my sd later
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


For some reason I just never used Dropbox. I've downloaded the apps, set up an account and everything, I just never ended up using them. I use Google Drive now for files I don't need right away, probly just because I used Google's Docs app & it converted to Drive. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with Dropbox. It just never caught on for me I guess.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I'm sorry but I just don't see a huge battery hit while streaming. Never use local music anymore.


Agreed. I take the biggest hit in battery from the display which I keep dimmed all the way now unless outside.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Nifty Samsung charger with a y-usb cable for that just in case moment that you need to charge phone also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

